# deck problem



## tomhome (Oct 13, 2005)

I have a customer who asked me to fix a deck that the old builder did a bad job on and wont fix it; but will pay to have it fixed.
The deck is 45' long and 12' wide. The problem is he only used 2 x 6 to span the 12'. 
The deck is about 10 ' off the ground. Posts are 10' apart, outer band 2 x 8, and joists 16" on center.
The deck is extremely bouncy, quite scary.
There is no code enforcement as it is in a rural area.
My question is how can i beef the deck up without tearing it down and spending a lot on materials.
I thought about doubling up every other joist and adding some 45 degree bracing on the outside with 4 x 4 between the outside band and posts.
Any ideas greatly appreciated.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Run a girder under the 2x6's mid span with posts properly spaced.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I would go 8" oc that is one hell of a span for 2x6 at even 12" oc. Please elaborate more on the 45 thing I am not picturing it.


----------



## Scott Young (Dec 23, 2005)

i would do like joe. it is by far the easiest of the options. dig you post holes, set your posts and run a beam at midspan. it will take all the bounce out of the deck.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Ditto!

Bob


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

+1 more for what jim has to say... maybe even 2 beams... 2x6?? come on who uses that for joists? I never use less than 2x8 even for a 4' span after 8' I bump it up to 2x10 at over 14' I go to a 2x12. I would use at least a double 2x10 beam because a beam in the center carries twice the weight of something on the end. Click here for a multi beam span table from my local building department it is based upon 40 lbs LL and 15 lbs DL.


----------



## tomhome (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks, the problem with the girder across the middle is that the space under the deck will probably be used,as ther are french doors leading out from the basement and i want to try and conserve the view. Adding more posts would be a good idea though.


----------



## Nick H (Nov 13, 2005)

Definately run a beam mid span, you immediately halve the span of the joists and dont have to intefere with the existing structure.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

tomhome said:


> Thanks, the problem with the girder across the middle is that the space under the deck will probably be used,as ther are french doors leading out from the basement and i want to try and conserve the view. Adding more posts would be a good idea though.


 A double 2x12 should allow you to span 10' in between your posts with 8" diameter piers on the ends and 16" diameter piers for all center holes.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

tomhome said:


> Thanks, the problem with the girder across the middle is that the space under the deck will probably be used,as ther are french doors leading out from the basement and i want to try and conserve the view. Adding more posts would be a good idea though.



Plan B: If running girter is out of the question then I would reccomend sistering all 2x6 joist with 2x10"s


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

RobertCDF said:


> 2x6?? come on who uses that for joists?


:laughing: **** depot on 24" oc. I've seen it, its part of their "patented" parquet deck "system":w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## tomhome (Oct 13, 2005)

thanks everyone.
Thinking about it a mid span beam would make it alot stronger and cheap than materials to double up every or every other joist. And also reduce the weight on the outside beam and posts. I think this is the only way; just have to sacrifice some space underneath.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Using the joist span table it the beam was set at 9' 5" inside measure the 2x6 joists would work for bare min considering they are hem fir #2. Then joists could then cantilever.


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 31, 2006)

If below deck clearance is a problem, maybe use 2x6 or 4x4 steel tubing about 1/4" wall. This will allow a longer span between posts as well. Just a thought.


----------



## bob the builder (Oct 6, 2005)

JustaFramer said:


> Using the joist span table it the beam was set at 9' 5" inside measure the 2x6 joists would work for bare min considering they are hem fir #2. Then joists could then cantilever.


Assuming of course that the beam will suffice. Could also run 2x10 beams from house to exisisting beam. then hanger from new beam to new beam if you really don't want to extra posts...

Bob


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

bob the builder said:


> Assuming of course that the beam will suffice.


True, Probably still lookin at a 4x12


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

First off I would print off some span tables and give them to the original contractor and tell him to learn how to read them... Keep in mind the tables are based upon MINIMUM requirements overbuilding is the best way to go. If you really wanted to you could get a steel beam with some steel teleposts and I bet you could span the entire distance with 1 post on each end. But this require an engineer.


----------



## theman (Dec 25, 2003)

*Minimum Deck Construction ..*

Why do home owners/contractors build a deck using minimum construction standards and a few years later want to put a 2,000 gallon
Hot Tub on it and complain when they have to beef up the supports


----------



## tomhome (Oct 13, 2005)

Appreciate all the ideas.
The customers are actually friends of mine. They have gone through 2 builders than never finished the job to build their new house. Both took the money and ran. The first crook (actually recommended by their bank) would never turn up to finish, half way through the project. So they hired a second guy that only used subcontractors , which never got payed and did bad work.
Now the home owners are broke and cant afford a lawyer to get money back to finish the house.
I feel bad for them being ripped off ,so i want to help them out. But i am so tired of all these so called contractors, that just make a bad name for all us honest guys in the trade.:furious:


----------



## tomhome (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey the Man, Exactlly. The deck as it is right now is just scary to walk on.
And they do intend to put a hot tub on it in the near future.


----------

